# Keto Butter Pie with praline sauce



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2020)

Raining today so foiled around making a dessert today. Keto sugar free butter pie with pecan praline sauce and candied pecans.  Pretty tasty pie and the sauce puts it over the top. Here’s the sauce and a couple plated shots.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 1, 2020)

Dang dude that looks good


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 1, 2020)

You got me.
Pecan pie is my favorite.
I've got enough of that fake sugar to try my version.  I am not giving up the graham cracker crust.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> You got me.
> Pecan pie is my favorite.
> I've got enough of that fake sugar to try my version.  I am not giving up the graham cracker crust.


I haven’t tried to do a Keto pecan pie yet but I’ve seen a few folks make them. This is a butter pie bites in pecan praline goodness :) let me know how yours comes out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm not really a desert eater, but I could see myself enjoying a slice of that pie.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## ronf (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

Man that looks good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2020)

Certainly Looks Tasty!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2020)

If that’s diet food,I’m in!!
Al


----------

